
How to set up a Linux-based music server at home - CrankyBear
https://opensource.com/life/16/1/how-set-linux-based-music-server-home
======
chmielewski
While this is certainly one way to do it (and the set-up is beautifully hi-
fi), cmus and vlc have options for streaming music. I couldn't imagine a
"music server" distro being better than a small appliance or VM running my own
light(er)-weight distro for streaming from either my library or from a list of
online streams. [https://github.com/seriousben/cmus-droid-
remote](https://github.com/seriousben/cmus-droid-remote)

